# Different Fittings



## Francesco (Aug 1, 2008)

First post here. Much good information on this forum. I have been reading with great interest. 

Have a question. I have a kitchen stove that is running on propane.  It uses the typical outdoor (100#) cylinder. I want to use a 20# tank because we do not use enough gas to justify filling the larger tank. I noticed that I couldn't just disconnect the large tank and install the smaller one because the fittings were different. I'd like to know what fittings I should purchase in order to complete the installation properly. I had planned to use the  regulator from the large tank so it would provide the correct amount of gas pressure for the stove. The stove is a small 24" type.

I'd like to do a safety check as well. We are out of gas in the large tank. (again not a huge problem, but an inconvenience)

I have plumbing experience and all the tools, but am not a professional at it.

Thank you. 

Francesco 

PS. Anything I can do to support the forum just ask.


----------



## Francesco (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.

That is exactly what I wanted to do. So I will try again per your suggestion. 

As I recall, the fittings were different, so I couldn't just connect up and go.

What fittings or adapters do you think I'll need to connect the grill regulator to the pipe going in to the house?  There are a couple of "home stores" in the area.


Francesco


----------



## Francesco (Aug 1, 2008)

Pyro:

Thanks again. The small tank is relatively new. One of those Blue Rhino tanks. I think I have 2 tanks.  The regulator I have is a Marshall model 150. Should that be good enough?

The thread is left hand, I got that. I'll let you know what happens. Probably work on it tomorrow. 

Francesco


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

If the only reason for the smaller tank is a little less up front cost I'd reconsider.  The smaller thank isn't going to cause your unit to use any less gas, and you'll have to fill it up a whole lot more on top of the new parts you'll have to buy.  

For testing we sometimes use the 5 gallon BBQ tanks when the 50 gallon tanks are all being used.  Nothing wrong with using them so long as your regulator steps the line pressure down to about 12 inches of water, but on a 100K BTU appliance the tank only lasts 2 hours.  So a 50K unit is only going to give you about 4 hours or burn time, and 25K BTU's maybe 8 hours.  So if you burn your stove for only 1 hour a day, you'll have to disconnect it, drive down to the propane supplier and have it filled or changed out every week.  It's up to you of course, but I'd think the extra time and gas to burn the same amount of propane would make me wonder if there's an easier way (filling the 100# tank and forgetting about it).

BTW are we talking kitchen free standing stove, or kitchen range?


----------

